# Star in a reasonably priced car..



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

Right, firstly, I'm a big fan of Top gear, been watching it since I can remember, however, maybe it's because I'm completely uninterested in politics/modern music/actors and actresses lives outside of movies, but I HATE that section of Top Gear.

How has it survived for so long? Why would anyone car how fast Ed Sheeran can go around a track in an average car?

I'd even settle for putting them in a Ferrari 458 and shipping them off to Italy to race around the San Marino track and see how many survive!

Just why?! :evil: :evil: :x [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Because its fun watching them rag the sh*t out of it lol

J
xx


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

I suppose they have to for a low powered average car so that if it gets written off, it's cheap to repolace. ANd so that they don't get sued for killing someone who isn't capable of driving a fast car.


----------



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't mind the actual driving round the track bit but the 'chat' prior to that where whoever it is this week just happens to be pushing their film, music, book, etc. Fuggin yawn :x

FWIW I wouldn't mind a go myself. Gotta be a laugh innit....??? :lol:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

as its the BBC, they wont want to pay the star much for their appearance, so if the star can plug something, its a way getting them on the show cheap.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Nothing wrong with this weeks and nothing to plug


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

pas_55 said:


> Nothing wrong with this weeks and nothing to plug


This weeks was AWESOME I like the F1 drivers doing it.


----------

